# Feed Me Brains is back!



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey fellow Halloween Forum members!

I'm happy to announce the return of my Zombie/Horror/Halloween website, *Feed Me Brains*! After server issues and some personal family things last year, the site went down for several months. Unfortunately all of the content was lost, but I'm getting started again. Take a look and help me get the word out...

*Feed Me Brains*

The site is a fun and unique blend of movie reviews, zombie content, Halloween and horror news, and most importantly, Halloween prop reviews. So far there are two quality reviews which may be of interest to the forum readers - and MANY more on the way...

Life-Size Animated Michael Myers | Feed Me Brains

Chest Splitting Zombie Animated Prop | Feed Me Brains

The site has links for you to follow me on Twitter and YouTube (which has several videos of my past haunts!)

Feedback is welcome and appreciated!

- Feed Me Brains


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I was looking at your comments about the chest splitting zombi,it doesnt look that bad,ive seen a lot worse.but the good thing is its got lots of room for improvement, not to mention placement of it would be critical(strobe lights -fog-or a dark corner.when i get props like that i put clear coat on the guts& blood to make it fresh looking or a new coat of dark red...I also saw you advertised a freddy k, but couldnt find any thing on him,Im very interested in one if ya got em.you can pm me or drop an email,[email protected] saw the mike myers last year and was very disapointed in it,so i got a new jason,however if I find an old mike i might get him.


----------



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey man, I'm not sure how I missed this comment from so long ago but thanks for responding! I didnt think anybody even visited the site (which I haven't updated in a while anyway)

My chest splitting zombie is still going strong and I love it! I do have a first generation life size Freddy from Gemmy but it's not for sale at the moment. I may be selling my entire collection in the near future but I'll definitely be posting here if I do that...


----------

